# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Red Ear Slider (RES) set up part 2

## enhanzed



----------


## enhanzed

please comment/advise on my revamped setup

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wow it seems that you really take good care of your terrapin. Wouldn't it try to escape via that piece of wood you propped up on the "land" area? 
Also when the terrapin gets bigger it may be far too easy for it to escape, but thats when it grows bigger.

----------


## enhanzed

its still too small for it to climb out ( i hope ) ...when its bigger i'll make a new tank ... i belief if you want to keep pets ...give it the best or don't have one at all

----------


## Thirteen

Really envy that terrapin..Very rare to see terrapin having such good tank. Most people just put them inside bare tank, filled with some water and wait til the water's fouling then they change. That's just very sad. 

Regarding your setup, how about some java ferns or other hard leave floras?

----------


## bossteck

Nice! The ramp leading to the basking area reminds me of Big Splash  :Smile:

----------


## zyblack

Wow..you redone your tank! Nice work on the basking area! How much did it cost you for the ramp and basking area? I found this lamp which I think you can use for your UVB needs.
http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.p...n=en&sub=&id=4
Fits into your lamp I believe but you may have to source for it. Think Petmart may still be your best bet. Or you could have it delivered from overseas.

Have fun with your tank!

----------


## enhanzed

i custom make the basking area for about $15 iirc ...the ramp is cut out from reptile carpet ( bought from petmart one large piece about $25) .... i enquire about that lamp at petmart ..sadly they have no stock...at qian hu it cost $90!!!!


java ferns can take low light ?

----------


## WeiK

Hi! I think your set up is great for RES!
Anyway, I am planning to have a set up like yours, and would like to have the basking area like yours as well.
May I know where did you get the basking area? Where was it customised?
Thanks!!

----------


## enhanzed

i can sell it to you if it can fit your tank ... my RES not using it now

----------


## Justikanz

Please discuss sales in private messages, thank you.

----------


## WeiK

oh thanks... anyway wanted to PM but don't know how to PM here...
can i have your H/P no? i'm interested and would like to ask more about the basking area... alternatively can contact me/sms at 98568344

Thanks!!

----------

